# Which radiator hose to put Blue Devil in?



## Latranis (Oct 3, 2021)

Hello, 

After replacing the water pump, my mechanic told me that my head gasket is leaking. He said Blue Devil head gasket sealer is my best chance to repair it. I have purchased some. Per the directions, it is supposed to be poured in the radiator cap, or into the radiator hose if there is no cap. As my 2012 Chevy Cruze has no cap, I intend to pour it in the hose, but am unsure which hose to pour it into. I've attached a photo of the two hoses that are attached to the reservoir. The top high pressure hose leads to another hose on the right side of the engine, while the bottom low pressure hose leads around the back of the engine into a port on the left side. Which of these would I pour it into? 

I'm aware that there are conflicting opinions on if it should be used or not, but as my mechanic said to scrap the vehicle if this doesn't work, I'm willing to take the risk. 

Thanks in advance!

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Wrenrex (Feb 9, 2021)

Doesn't matter what hose, use the one easiest to dump it in. I wouldn't count on it working, and if it does you stand a good chance of creating another issue like no/little heat, or running hot.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

As @Wrenex said, any "stop leak" additive will settle in the heater core and cause problems there unless it is backflushed, which is a royal PITA.


----------



## Wedg (1 mo ago)

I love that other people interject their personal opinion when someone had already addressed that and just wanted to know the answer to their question! People like you that literally make these forums crap. And it's a surefire way to run people out of your chat rooms (which means loss of revenue by the way) that don't adhere to your lofty standards. I'm sure I'm not the only one that doesn't ever forget some forums where people put others down or don't answer the simple question at hand and steer clear them never to return. Some of us don't have $4,000 to throw at a motor immediately. But to some of you judgmental twats that do have the money to toss around and flippantly judge others for the position they have found themselves in merely asking for help in deciding what hose to pour it in, more power to your condescending, holier than thou, and wastes of oxygen for the rest of humans that are here on earth.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Well zippity do da, @Wedg, thanks for setting us straight. I hate being a waste of oxygen. You have the serve, go ahead.


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

There is a cap on your reservoir just put it in there and say a little prayer.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

But @Matt1963 didn't you read post #4???? Pick your poison...condescending, holier than thou?


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

chandler48 said:


> But @Matt1963 didn't you read post #4???? Pick your poison...condescending, holier than thou?


I tried to be on my best behavior!


----------



## Matt1963 (5 mo ago)

Latranis said:


> Hello,
> 
> After replacing the water pump, my mechanic told me that my head gasket is leaking. He said Blue Devil head gasket sealer is my best chance to repair it. I have purchased some. Per the directions, it is supposed to be poured in the radiator cap, or into the radiator hose if there is no cap. As my 2012 Chevy Cruze has no cap, I intend to pour it in the hose, but am unsure which hose to pour it into. I've attached a photo of the two hoses that are attached to the reservoir. The top high pressure hose leads to another hose on the right side of the engine, while the bottom low pressure hose leads around the back of the engine into a port on the left side. Which of these would I pour it into?
> 
> ...


Looks like there is more to in than just pouring it in.


----------



## notnew2diy (Sep 1, 2017)

Wedg said:


> I love that other people interject their personal opinion when someone had already addressed that and just wanted to know the answer to their question!


Maybe the interjection is not opinion but past experiences?
In the past, I've tried Barr's stop leak, ground black pepper, to fix coolant leaks. As someone else mentioned, both attempts at a cheap fix caused other issues. Reason-1 why I got into DIY. I had no $'s to pay someone.

We all have decisions. We all make choices....don.


----------



## a&b home (5 mo ago)

The guy is not totally wrong about what he said.
Alot of you guys say stuff that is irrelevant to the actual question .
Or dont read the question completely. So often some of you ask question that the op already answered .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

a&b home said:


> Alot of you guys say stuff that is irrelevant to the actual question .


Sometimes just answering the question can lead to different ends. Interjecting experience into the OP's inexperience can help. The "guy" was outrageously wrong in the manner in which he presented his "opinion" of what we do. The OP either didn't want the answer, or used the answers to his benefit. He never returned to say one way or the other. We read the questions, and often ask for clarification, photos or other data in order to give the best answer. Sometimes, too the OP will edit the original post with answers to questions we ask subsequently, making it appear odd. That's fine. As long as the OP is given the best help possible, that is the goal.

Even the poster to post #4 hasn't returned to defend his outburst, so it tells me he was a one shot poster that likes to stir up things. We take them or leave them.


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

What the **** are you doing here. You are new here and already starting ****. If you don't like it, leave. As far as using head gasket sealer, out of 42 years of auto repair, I have only seen it work once. And they drove to the car lot and made the deal. As they were leaving, someone got into the car to move it and they seen a puff of white smoke. So it actually only worked for a little while. I'm sure it worked somewhere but I have never seen it.


Wedg said:


> I love that other people interject their personal opinion when someone had already addressed that and just wanted to know the answer to their question! People like you that literally make these forums crap. And it's a surefire way to run people out of your chat rooms (which means loss of revenue by the way) that don't adhere to your lofty standards. I'm sure I'm not the only one that doesn't ever forget some forums where people put others down or don't answer the simple question at hand and steer clear them never to return. Some of us don't have $4,000 to throw at a motor immediately. But to some of you judgmental twats that do have the money to toss around and flippantly judge others for the position they have found themselves in merely asking for help in deciding what hose to pour it in, more power to your condescending, holier than thou, and wastes of oxygen for the rest of humans that are here on earth.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

Old post, but what the heck. Engine probably blew up by now.
The black cap on the reservoir is where you add it. I have never seen good quality head gasket sealant cause damage unless something other than the head gasket is leaking. Stay away from the cheap snake oil. Good sealants have particles small enough to pass through heater cores and radiators and they are activated by the combination of combustion gasses and heat. A very small leak might be helped with sealant. Cylinder pressure is a big force. The chances that it will help your head gasket are not great, but at this point if you cannot do full repairs you might as well try.


----------

